# Peach Butter Went Bad



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I made spicy peach butter back in October, I'm pretty sure it was from a recipe recommended on HT, possibly taken from the Ball Book?

Anyways, the whole batch went bad on me. Come to think of it, the last preserve I made (strawberry jam, actually the 1st one, too) went bad, too. 

The contents have a distinct moldy odor to them, somewhat discolored but not too bad, they are orangy-brown. I can still smell the spices somewhat. I followed the recipe exactly because I'm so afraid to get a family member sick. Headspace was correct according to the recipe, I wipe rims, I can't figure out WHY these don't keep for me. The seal seemed good, was concave, no leaking, though I was able to open the peaches with a butter knife under the lid. Last Jar we opened was in Nov-maybe Dec and it seemed fine. I use Ball lids & either Kerr or Ball jars, 1/2 pints or jelly jars.

Help? I'm stumped here-and it's always the preserves that go bad. Are these preserves something I can can in the pressure canner? Will that give me a better seal? 

HF


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

The dark color is from oxygen. So your seal wasn't as good as you thought. Also, that you were able to open them with just a little leverage would mean there wasn't a vacuum. How long did you waterbath them?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I cant say I really remember how long, but I know I followed at least the recommended time (I'm deathly afraid NOT to), I must admit I probably allowed extra time because I usually do, 2-5 minutes. Could this be the problem?

Like I said every batch of jelly/jam is a flop for me. Pressure canned beans & carrots, WB tomatoes all seal well & keep. My problem is the jellies. Mint (2x), strawberry (2x), peach (once). So much effort goes into making them I can't stand when I have to throw them. I think I kept the recipe, it sure was good when it was fresh-made.

HF


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Because you're having problems with 3 different recipes, something has to be wrong with the processing. The only thing to do is go over every single step & see if you're missing something. For instance, are you timing from when the jars go in the canner or from when it boils? Does the water cover the jars by 1" or 2"? Were the lids warm? Were they old? Ask yourself about every little thing.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Agree, there's something wrong with the process or with the jars and lids. In addition to Bonnie's questions, did you use mason jars or mayo type jars? 

Take a look at the video's here for high acid canning. (waterbath) and the preserving guides. I'm on dial-up, so I haven't seen the video, but if they are as good as the rest of the information from Ball, you may be able to spot what's causing your problem while watching these. http://www.freshpreserving.com/

Hope this helps.
Lee


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My first thought questions whether the rims were clean when you put the lids on. Jams are sticky so you need to be very sure the rims have no goo on them, or the lids won't seal correctly.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

also, I always run my finger around the jar rim before I sterilize, sometimes there is a tiny chip or rough spot. I pitch the jar at that point, although some folks save for dry storage (Id mix them up, which is why I recycle the glass)
are the lids old?? can you scratch off the rubber with your nail??


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Is the product boiling hot when it goes into the jars?


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I got some "FREE" jars a few years ago.. all of them the rim was chipped & WON'T SEAL


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> also, I always run my finger around the jar rim before I sterilize, sometimes there is a tiny chip or rough spot. I pitch the jar at that point, although some folks save for dry storage (Id mix them up, which is why I recycle the glass)
> are the lids old?? can you scratch off the rubber with your nail??


To keep from mixing up slightly chipped but usable jars with your good jars, I take a permanent magic marker and draw an "X" on the bottom of the jar. That way I can see at a glance the glass jars that are chipped and must not be used for canning.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I know I handle my jars VERYcarefully, and still sometimes find a almost microscopic chip on the rims... And, they will not seal properly.

Try using fresh lids always, make sure rings are rust free, and the rims of the jars are very clean. I wipe mine with the edge of a damp paper towel.
I'm curious if the acidity was correct in the recipe... did you add any lemon juice?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, a lot of things for me to check this season, thank you for the suggestions.

I always use new lids (though sometimes they are left-0ver from the following year. My This is my 3rd season for jars, I can't imagine they all had cracks, but I will certainly be running my finger over them next time. I suppose it is possible because I used 1 towel for wiping the rim, that I did not get all of it. I'll use papertowels from now on, and yes, they were Ball or Kerr jars, not mayo jars.

I try to follow recipes exact, so if the recipe didn't call for lemon juice, I didn't add it.

Just in case, I bought some of those freezer containers-I'm going to freeze 1/2 the strawberry crop & make preserves with the rest. That way I'll have some no matter what.

HF


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

HappyFarmer said:


> Just in case, I bought some of those freezer containers-I'm going to freeze 1/2 the strawberry crop & make preserves with the rest. That way I'll have some no matter what.
> 
> HF


:rock:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey HappyFarmer.... I am Not trying to rewrite the previous persons recipe at all. However, next time... you might consider trying a tablespoon of FRESH Lemon juice in your batch.

Check those jars...Inside and out. I have recently purchased new jars that have nicks in the rims... Due to poor handling prior to purchase.....I suppose. It can really impede your efforts quickly... Not to mention....spoil it all.
Also, be sure your fruit is not overly ripe, or bruised.
When you wipe the jar rims, be sure not to drag a bit of the towel inside. It is very easy to accidently pull the product on the rim....when you think it is clean.
Peach Butter with or without Lemon should last a minimum of 18 mo to 2 yrs.... easily.

Good luck!!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had this happen. Batches go bad for no visable reason. Makes me so mad. And its always with the recipes I'm excited about.


----------



## RLM (Feb 16, 2007)

My vote is for the acidity. I had to throw out 50 jars of apple butter this fall. I used the same recipe as I had in many other years, and I am always extremely careful with sterilizing, etc. The only variable was the variety of apples. I think the variety that I used for those batches was a lower acid apple, and therefor all of it spoiled within about 6 weeks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, I lost a bunch of canned Pears.. 
I had an inexperienced(yet eager) helper.....???? I had to keep reminding her to add the lemon.
Sometimes, too many cooks......... etc! LOL!

I almost always add a tad of Fresh Lemon juice just to kick the acidity level up a hair. Fruit's acid level can be a "crap shoot". 
Besides, a tiny bit of Lemon tends to "brighten" the flavor.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I almost always add a tad of Fresh Lemon juice just to kick the acidity level up a hair. Fruit's acid level can be a "crap shoot".
> Besides, a tiny bit of Lemon tends to "brighten" the flavor.


Sometimes I add a slice of lemon to the jars. It adds a "pretty" as well as extra acid. I also add a few cinnamon candies to some of the jars, but I'm the only one in the family who likes that. Mom always did that & we called them pink pears. Yummy if you like cinnamon.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Bonnie L said:


> Sometimes I add a slice of lemon to the jars. It adds a "pretty" as well as extra acid. I also add a few cinnamon candies to some of the jars, but I'm the only one in the family who likes that. Mom always did that & we called them pink pears. Yummy if you like cinnamon.





Texasdirtdigger said:


> Yep, I lost a bunch of canned Pears..
> I had an inexperienced(yet eager) helper.....???? I had to keep reminding her to add the lemon.
> Sometimes, too many cooks......... etc! LOL!
> 
> ...


I didn't know that you could add lemon to pears, we/ve always just used a light sugar syrup. I guess I just never thought about it, but it makes sense. I am intrigued by the cinnamon candies in the pears too. I'll have to try that, just a few per jar??

If the timing is right this year, I was thinking of trying dark sweet cherries with the pears. My Mom use to can sweet cherries in a light sugar syrup for my Dad, so combining both might work. It should make the pears a pretty color!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

jmtinmi said:


> I am intrigued by the cinnamon candies in the pears too. I'll have to try that, just a few per jar??


More than a few, but not too many. Is that a good enough measurement?  
I keep forgetting to write down how many I put in - it's probably close to a teaspoon.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Although, I've never made them with the cinnamon candies, I've have eaten them... They are tasty... really good with Autumn meals. A cinnamon crisp sorta dessert... 

Here it is barely Spring... and I am talking about Autumn... DOH!

Anyhoo, Back to the Lemon....Use Fresh..... sometimes the bottled stuff, does not do the best job for you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happyfarmer, you didn't try to tighten the lids again after removeing from the canner? This would break a seal.


----------

